# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Le coin des développeurs >  Benchbot - Benchmark et combat de machines

## nocolkte

Salut à tous !
Je faisais un tour sur le forum et comme ça faisait un moment que j'avais une idée de projet en tête, du coup, je me permet de la partager avec vous. Je ne cherche pas forcément une équipe pour le moment, je partage surtout pour savoir si, pour vous, le concept pourrait être intéressant.

*Géneral*

*Nom du jeu :* Benchbot
*Type :* Mi-application - mi-jeu
*Plateformes :* PC, MAC, Linux, iOs, Android

*Concept rapide*
L'idée m'est venue suite à la sortie des consoles Xbox One et PS4. Ça se tirait un peu dans les pattes au niveau des performances et je me suis demandé ce que ça donnerait un combat de robots ayant l'apparence et les forces de chaque console. J'ai trouvé l'idée amusante et j'ai transposé l'idée à d'autres machines (iPhone - Samsung ; Vita - 3Ds ; etc...).

À force d'y penser, j'ai pensé à une application à installer sur sa machine, qui la scannerait pour chopper autant des informations de performance, que de design. L'application crée ensuite un robot ayant l'apparence de la machine et ses composants, ainsi que leurs performances.
Il reste plus qu'à faire combattre son robot contre d'autres soit dans des combats à la force des poings, soit dans d'autres mini-jeux qui font appels à d'autres composantes comme la vitesse, la réactivité, etc...

*Exemple :*

_J'installe l'appli sur mon PC. Elle le scan et me crée un robot.
Ayant 2 écrans 24", les yeux du robot sont plus grands et donc, a une meilleure visibilité. Mes 16Go de ram sont 2 grosses barrettes dans son dos, semblables à des écailles et ses bras plus gros, plus forts. Mon système de watercooling apporte des tuyaux bleus qui partent des côtés de son crâne jusqu'à son torse, lui évitant la surchauffe lors d'un combat. Ma carte mère est rouge et noire, comme son crâne.
Mon boitier est noir et mat, le bouton d'allumage bleu, le corps de mon robot également._

Bon j'avoue, j'ai pas poussé le concept forcément plus loin, mais j'ai déjà imaginé 2-3 trucs en vrac : 

- On gagne de l'expérience lors des combats, ce qui nous permet "d'overcloker" son robot, soit directement sur sa vraie machine, soit juste sur son robot virtuel.
- On peut récupérer de nouvelles pièces afin d'optimiser sa machine à fond (ex : passer d'un double coeur à un i7) ou des skins pour ses composants.
- C'est à la fois un jeu et une appli de benchmark qui permet de savoir si sa machine (plutôt un PC) est vraiment bien optimisée, ou qui peut simplement nous permettre de créer le "Robot/PC" de ses rêves ou voir si notre futur PC sera une bête de course ou pas.
- Imaginons le futur du jeu : les consoles s'y mettent et se tirent la bourre lors des sorties en faisant combattre leur robot ; les constructeurs jouent le jeu et sortent des skins ou versions de composants spéciaux en vente dans une boutique ; liaison avec le steam workshop, partage de robot sur les réseaux sociaux et impression 3D de sa machine ; Canard PC sort une version spéciale du mag HARDWARE...  ::huh:: 
- Peut être imaginer un concept de "collection", comme les pokemons.

Quelques inspirations graphiques :
- https://www.behance.net/gallery/19847227/Browser-Bots
- https://www.behance.net/gallery/1583...arch-of-Robots

Bref, j'aime bien l'idée mais je ne sais pas si c'est facilement faisable, ou même si c'est intéressant. Balancez vos avis, critiques, conseils, remarques, je prends tout ! Oh oui...  :B): 

À bientôt !

----------


## nocolkte

Eh bien ça n'intéresse pas grand monde ^^'

----------


## CptProut

il faudrait plutôt faire des robot qui représente les dernier jeu que ton robot doit combattre.

L'expression mettre le pc ko prendrai tout son sens.

----------


## nocolkte

Ah c'est pas bête ça ! Ça pourrait être un mode de jeu en plus oui. MErci  :;):

----------


## Garrigue

Tu vas vite heurter aux problème de licences liées aux machines, Sony, Microsoft, les fabricants de pièces... ils ne sont pas très partageurs et n'ont probablement pas envie de voir leur marque associée à des robots qui prennent des branlées. Mais les combats de robots que l'on construit est une idée en vogue et qui plaît  :;):

----------


## nocolkte

Oui c'est vrai que je n'avais pas pensé à ça :/ C'est pourtant le point principal... Merci  :;):

----------

